# York Kennels



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

What do you guys think of this kennel? I think some of these dogs are nice looking ambullys! Buster, powder blue, and nickel are nice.

When I first started looking online at kennels I would have said that is a nice looking APBT but now I can tell by just looking at pics they are bullies!

See this forum has helped me out!

www.yorkkennels.com


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Not my type but to each there own


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

I like em. Not overdone.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I just went to the male page, thats all it took for me


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

eh, I still prefer an APBT i just cant get sold on those guys. Guess I am biased


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Marty said:


> I just went to the male page, thats all it took for me


LOL, yeah, some of those males are iffy.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

princesstrish617 said:


> What do you guys think of this kennel? I think some of these dogs are nice looking ambullys! Buster, powder blue, and nickel are nice.
> 
> When I first started looking online at kennels I would have said that is a nice looking APBT but now I can tell by just looking at pics they are bullies!
> 
> ...


Well actually Ginnie York is an incredible asset to the APBT and the APBT community. Although York bloodlines have strayed lately from there "gamier roots". THEY ARE NOT considered ambullies trish. This would be considered an AMSTAFF... the roots and the blood of YORK kennels comes from some very fine dogs all of which are either APBT or AMSTAFF bloodlines. They are used often for foundation dogs in AmBully kennels because of there unique looks and shapes. THEY ARE NOT AmBullys though. Glad you are resaerching kennels and breeders though. York kennels is very well respected and as i said she is very knowledgable and is an asset to the breeder .... you cant really say that about 99% of bully kennels. A good way to check for signs of an AmBully are looking deeper into the pedigree... You will see york has large amounts of Ruffian, Tonkawa, Rowdytown, and Ryans. If i were to ever start a Bully Kennel... My foundation dogs would consist of York. There look is awesome... for an Amstaff lol. You usually dont see so many Champions and GrChampions in Bully pedigrees.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i like buster and woody of the males =) woody looks mean and scary =P


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok I'll stay out of it then 

As you all have said there not over done LOL


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

There not Lil Bit is the problem LOL. Defintly overdone.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I would say definite AmStaffs. I am not seeing a lot of consistency with the dogs though. Scroll down the male page and you've got shorter, bullier dogs and some nice looking amstaffs and some bigger, bullier looking dogs. They look a bit scattered all over the place.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

they just look not right ( i think they just look overfed) to me but each to there own.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Well actually Ginnie York is an incredible asset to the APBT and the APBT community. Although York bloodlines have strayed lately from there "gamier roots". THEY ARE NOT considered ambullies trish. This would be considered an AMSTAFF... the roots and the blood of YORK kennels comes from some very fine dogs all of which are either APBT or AMSTAFF bloodlines. They are used often for foundation dogs in AmBully kennels because of there unique looks and shapes. THEY ARE NOT AmBullys though. Glad you are resaerching kennels and breeders though. York kennels is very well respected and as i said she is very knowledgable and is an asset to the breeder .... you cant really say that about 99% of bully kennels. A good way to check for signs of an AmBully are looking deeper into the pedigree... You will see york has large amounts of Ruffian, Tonkawa, Rowdytown, and Ryans. If i were to ever start a Bully Kennel... My foundation dogs would consist of York. There look is awesome... for an Amstaff lol. You usually dont see so many Champions and GrChampions in Bully pedigrees.


She use to have some of the best dogs around, not show quality, working quality Ruffian blood, seriousily.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

York has been taken in several different directions. I've talked to Ginny personally when I had some of the blood and had an issue she is quite a down to earth real person. I have to commend her for trying to better the health in what she produces and not being one of those breeders that lie to cover their own butt... At any rate depending on what side the york is off of you will notice some are showy, some are more so geered toward working ability and some are being bred in the bullier direction. York started out ruffian based but over the years other lines have been brought in like orbans (for show look) but again there are various sides to the blood for different reasons. Rebel pride runs the blood, Massies used to, Circle K or C does and quite a few others.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Not my cup a tea LOL and Ill go no further, over done no comment


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

i agree overdone.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Can I check out the females? No need but yeah I'll go there


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

this is a huge problem i dont care if ther ambully or amstaff the second you open the page in big lettering you see American Pit Bull Terriers, this why our dogs are gettin banned all over when these bullies attack and someone who doesnt know anything about the breed researches this big blue beast who just mauled someone you come up with these sites that false advertise APBT with that being said i do like SBT's and i like even more thats what there being advertised as. also different catagories for different colored females what the shit is that???????


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Blue female's still ain't buying it so WHAT YOU WANT ME TO DO NOW?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

mY HONEST OPINION i WANT TOUCH IT SORRY ABOUT THE CAP LOCKS BUT i AIN;T GOINIG TO RETYPE IT


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

jeep lex said:


> this is a huge problem i dont care if ther ambully or amstaff the second you open the page in big lettering you see American Pit Bull Terriers, this why our dogs are gettin banned all over when these bullies attack and someone who doesnt know anything about the breed researches this big blue beast who just mauled someone you come up with these sites that false advertise APBT with that being said i do like SBT's and i like even more thats what there being advertised as. also different catagories for different colored females what the shit is that???????


Most dogs that are involved in dog attacks don't come from a breeder that has a website so I highly dought people like York Kennels is what is ruining or getting this breed banned.

As for the Kennel itself not my type of dog but they do produce some nice looking dogs and some nice show dogs if that the kind of direction you are going.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Most dogs that are involved in dog attacks don't come from a breeder that has a website so I highly dought people like York Kennels is what is ruining or getting this breed banned.
> 
> As for the Kennel itself not my type of dog but they do produce some nice looking dogs and some nice show dogs if that the kind of direction you are going.


i know that most dog that bite dont come from kennels, you missed my point completely, im saying when those byb bullies bite a person and i say thats not an american pitbull terrier its an ambully. People try to do research and when people see these bullies on websites labled as apbt thats why our dogs get bad names york and all the other Bully kennels misrepresenting their dogs to be apbt are the problem not york in specific ALL OF THEM!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmypitts (Jul 21, 2011)

*great dogs & a great breeder*

I have gotten both a male and female SPBT from Ginny and both dogs have excellent temperments. I haven't had any health problems with them or the litter I had. 
She not only backs her dogs health and pedigrees but you can call or e-mail her at anytime with questions regarding anything pitt related and she is willing to help you out. She has extensive knowledge of the breed and is very diligent when it comes to the behavior of her pitt puppies from birth. I am in the market for another female and with out a doubt it will come from her kennel..


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

Imo they are beautiful animals and the breeder seems to actually care about the animals. I like then and they also don't look like am. bullies to me. But that's just me


----------



## lunchbox'spoppa (Jul 17, 2011)

I like york dogs. I dont see what anyone would find bad about a show dog. This isn't the 1900's any more no need to have a dog that is bred soley on working ability, unless you plan on working it in that field. on that same note if you buy a dog that is bred to work in a certian feild and dont use that dog in that feild that dog will never be right. It wont be doing what deep down inside it it knows it should be doing.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

luvmypitts said:


> I have gotten both a male and female SPBT from Ginny and both dogs have excellent temperments. I haven't had any health problems with them or the litter I had.
> She not only backs her dogs health and pedigrees but you can call or e-mail her at anytime with questions regarding anything pitt related and she is willing to help you out. She has extensive knowledge of the breed and is very diligent when it comes to the behavior of her pitt puppies from birth. I am in the market for another female and with out a doubt it will come from her kennel..


I am sure she has nice dogs but you can hardly call those dogs APBT's and pit is spelled pit not pitt.



lunchbox'spoppa said:


> I like york dogs. I dont see what anyone would find bad about a show dog. This isn't the 1900's any more no need to have a dog that is bred soley on working ability, unless you plan on working it in that field. on that same note if you buy a dog that is bred to work in a certian feild and dont use that dog in that feild that dog will never be right. It wont be doing what deep down inside it it knows it should be doing.


APBT's should be athletic, I do not see those dogs being able to much athletic without some problems. The structure is not good and you cannot even call those dogs show dogs as they do not conform to the UKC breed standard and certainly not the ADBA standard. Dogs like these fall in between APBT's an Bullies they do not meet any standard or does it look like they do anything with them. They are breeding unattractive pets and that is it, BYB to me. No breeding for working, show, no health testing, and to make it worse just about all those dogs are obese. JMO


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lunchbox'spoppa said:


> I like york dogs. I dont see what anyone would find bad about a show dog. This isn't the 1900's any more no need to have a dog that is bred soley on working ability, unless you plan on working it in that field.* on that same note if you buy a dog that is bred to work in a certian feild and dont use that dog in that feild that dog will never be right.* It wont be doing what deep down inside it it knows it should be doing.


I can agree with that... I personally do not care for show bred dogs because they are bred for nothing other than to look good standing in a show ring. To me a dog who is bred for looks alone is a worthless cur . A dog should be bred to function before anything else. Look at what show breeders have done to breeds that were originally designed to function as working dogs and then claimed these show dogs to be the better dog when in fact the working dog came first. I think that if your going to breed for the show ring you must breed for working ability first then looks not the other way around. This is just how I see it. As far as York Kennels goes I have no comment.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Her dogs are pretty, and she has produced some accomplished dogs in the past. But now she just breeds and doesn't bother to show or anything of the sort. And she really needs to health-test. There are only 3 York dogs in the OFA database, and one of them is this one: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals If I had a dog with those kind of problems come out of one of my breedings, I'd be health-testing _*everything*_.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol this thread is so wicked old.

So since I never saw this to reply lol I shall now


jeep lex said:


> i know that most dog that bite dont come from kennels, you missed my point completely, im saying when those byb bullies bite a person and i say thats not an american pitbull terrier its an ambully. People try to do research and when people see these bullies on websites labled as apbt thats why our dogs get bad names york and all the other Bully kennels misrepresenting their dogs to be apbt are the problem not york in specific ALL OF THEM!!!!!!!!


The APBT had issues with being banned and mislabled long before American Bullies were even created. People mislabeling their dogs does not help the issue, but random back yard breeders of unstable dogs and owners who do not responsibly own their dogs are ruining this breed.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> Her dogs are pretty, and she has produced some accomplished dogs in the past. But now she just breeds and doesn't bother to show or anything of the sort. And she really needs to health-test. There are only 3 York dogs in the OFA database, and one of them is this one: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals If I had a dog with those kind of problems come out of one of my breedings, I'd be health-testing _*everything*_.


:goodpost:Agreed.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

luvmypitts said:


> I have gotten both a male and female* SPBT* from Ginny and both dogs have excellent temperments. I haven't had any health problems with them or the litter I had.
> She not only backs her dogs health and pedigrees but you can call or e-mail her at anytime with questions regarding anything pitt related and she is willing to help you out. She has extensive knowledge of the breed and is very diligent when it comes to the behavior of her pitt puppies from birth. I am in the market for another female and with out a doubt it will come from her kennel..


You mean SBT?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aus_staffy said:


> You mean SBT?


A is next to S so they probably hit a wrong key for APBT


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The only York dog I've seen outside their website is a dog named Veronica. She is owned by a new member here Jazzy and Veronica I think is her sn. I knew them before on another forum. Veronica is a gorgeous girl. She is not bully or overdone at all.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> A is next to S so they probably hit a wrong key for APBT


Yeah I thought that might be the case but I thought I'd ask because there are also SBTs on the York site.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> Yeah I thought that might be the case but I thought I'd ask because there are also SBTs on the York site.


Her one dog from yankeestaff share a name or two ped names with onyx


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Her dogs are pretty, and she has produced some accomplished dogs in the past. But now she just breeds and doesn't bother to show or anything of the sort. And she really needs to health-test. There are only 3 York dogs in the OFA database, and one of them is this one: Orthopedic Foundation for Animals If I had a dog with those kind of problems come out of one of my breedings, I'd be health-testing _*everything*_.


One of my points exactly! and so many times BYB's is thought of as a crappy breeder who does not care but I think hobby breeders (which york has turned into) falls in that category as well. Not that they do not take good care f the dogs but really she is breeding for hobby not a purpose like show/working and not conforming to the breed standard. Then you have issues like this and are breeding without health testing that is no bueno!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't read the comments, the pictures of the dogs say enough. I wouldn't touch them.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Didn't read the comments, the pictures of the dogs say enough. I wouldn't touch them.


i just looked at her males. almost all are fat and out of shape, doesnt even look like you build on them.
i've seen enough.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I dunno the females bodies look odd to me. They all look so fat though,the male ones.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

Sadie said:


> I can agree with that... I personally do not care for show bred dogs because they are bred for nothing other than to look good standing in a show ring. To me a dog who is bred for looks alone is a worthless cur . A dog should be bred to function before anything else. Look at what show breeders have done to breeds that were originally designed to function as working dogs and then claimed these show dogs to be the better dog when in fact the working dog came first. I think that if your going to breed for the show ring you must breed for working ability first then looks not the other way around. This is just how I see it. As far as York Kennels goes I have no comment.


I AGREE 110%. apbt are like guns, you dont buy a gun to eat cheerios with, you buy it to shoot-even if you never shoot it, thats its function.

same with apbt, they work no ifs ands or buts. for those that dont like it get a different breed. im not trying to be a jerk im actually saying this for the benefit of new people to dog ownership...you dont work or exersize an apbt youll have your house torn to shreds,trust me.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG totally. Workings dogs gotta work or they go stir crazy and get oober destructive. Dosia was Dr. Destructo till we got him a spring pole and flirt pole lol. I have him in a WP club and were also doing dock diving now so he's much happier and not so crazy loll.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I guess I don't have an APBT.....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I guess I don't have an APBT.....


No you have a petbull of unknown linage and this is where the breed gets mislabeled. I would not consider (even though she is just the cutest) your dog to fall into the APBT category. She does not meet the breed standard and she does not have typical breed characteristics. She makes a great pet for you and your family but not what I would consider an APBT. Those York dogs I do not consider APBT's either they are AST's and registered with AKC too. I have a few petbulls and I love them!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> No you have a petbull of unknown linage and this is where the breed gets mislabeled. I would not consider (even though she is just the cutest) your dog to fall into the APBT category. She does not meet the breed standard and she does not have typical breed characteristics. She makes a great pet for you and your family but not what I would consider an APBT. Those York dogs I do not consider APBT's either they are AST's and registered with AKC too. I have a few petbulls and I love them!


I don't understand what characteristics she lacks? She is within the height and weight standards. Her personality matches that of other APBT's I've seen. She's DA. She's got nicer ears than some registered dogs. lol I'd say she has quite a few traits of the breed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Megan Helena is a beautiful girl and we love her  She's perfect just the way she is


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Megan Helena is a beautiful girl and we love her  She's perfect just the way she is


I know, Thanks KG. And sorry Lisa, I'm having a super bad day!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

(hugs) I think were just talking about working dogs here. Not every APBT is going to make a great working dog. Some are way more happy to be on the couch or in your bed


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> (hugs) I think were just talking about working dogs here. Not every APBT is going to make a great working dog. Some are way more happy to be on the couch or in your bed


She used to be a crazy psycho.... til she tore her knee's And she used to chew up everything, but good training puts a stop to that.  haha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Helena Rawks I don't care how she is bred any dog who let's a kid put peaches and bananas on her is one freaking awesome dog. Meggers cheer up smile ..... We loves you lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: agreed!!!! I loved that banana head pic!! That's great!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sadie said:


> Helena Rawks I don't care how she is bred any dog who let's a kid put peaches and bananas on her is one freaking awesome dog. Meggers cheer up smile ..... We loves you lol


She's a real "nannydog" haha


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> No you have a petbull of unknown linage and this is where the breed gets mislabeled. I would not consider (even though she is just the cutest) your dog to fall into the APBT category. She does not meet the breed standard and she does not have typical breed characteristics. She makes a great pet for you and your family but not what I would consider an APBT. Those York dogs I do not consider APBT's either they are AST's and registered with AKC too. I have a few petbulls and I love them!


:goodpost:



Shes Got Heart said:


> I don't understand what characteristics she lacks? She is within the height and weight standards. Her personality matches that of other APBT's I've seen. She's DA. She's got nicer ears than some registered dogs. lol I'd say she has quite a few traits of the breed.


The APBT isn't bred for physical standard first, this is why we can have the small variations in appearances. DA and "gameness" are two completely different traits and unless you have personally handled each it may be tough to understand that. An "APBT" bred only for show or strictly as a pet lacks the essentials that are needed. When we are talking working dogs and game dogs, you take away the reason they exist in the first place you change the breed altogether. An "APBT" bred for show is just another AST, an "APBT" bred to be a pet is a pet bull.

If you were to go today and get a tightly bred bulldog i can bet anything that pup will be a completely different animal than your used to on almost all fronts.

I have gone over how i view the breed before so im sure most know how i feel..Agree or not. Im not trying to make you feel lousy or anything but there is a significant difference between your petbull and what the breed is supposed to be.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> The APBT isn't bred for physical standard first, this is why we can have the small variations in appearances. DA and "gameness" are two completely different traits and unless you have personally handled each it may be tough to understand that. An "APBT" bred only for show or strictly as a pet lacks the essentials that are needed. When we are talking working dogs and game dogs, you take away the reason they exist in the first place you change the breed altogether. An "APBT" bred for show is just another AST, an "APBT" bred to be a pet is a pet bull.
> 
> ...


I totally get all that. I never said my dog was game. haha I just meant in the sense that she's got that fire in her to go at another dog. It's not like I have a lab sitting around my house. The OP was about show bred dogs. So I was figuring that was what the thread was about. I never said she was game or game bred. But simply showing the traits my dog has of the APBT. And I still consider the show bred UKC dogs to be APBT because they are registered as such and many are also registered with the ADBA and when conditioned properly can win in that ring as well. Most breeders and owners out there aren't doing what the dogs were bred for anymore but that doesn't take out the dogs DNA make up and make it not an APBT. It's been many years that a dog has had to earn the name APBT to be registered with the ADBA.

I poke a lot of fun at my gimpy girl these days but when she was a lot younger and less trained she was a handful. She has been injured so she can't do what I had planned for her. That is why I am going to get a second dog. Which as you said will be a tightly bred bulldog...  And I am confident in my abilities to take on such a dog.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> No you have a petbull of unknown linage and this is where the breed gets mislabeled. I would not consider (even though she is just the cutest) your dog to fall into the APBT category. She does not meet the breed standard and she does not have typical breed characteristics. She makes a great pet for you and your family but not what I would consider an APBT. Those York dogs I do not consider APBT's either they are AST's and registered with AKC too. I have a few petbulls and I love them!





Shes Got Heart said:


> I totally get all that. I never said my dog was game. haha I just meant in the sense that she's got that fire in her to go at another dog. It's not like I have a lab sitting around my house. The OP was about show bred dogs. So I was figuring that was what the thread was about. I never said she was game or game bred. But simply showing the traits my dog has of the APBT. And I still consider the show bred UKC dogs to be APBT because they are registered as such and many are also registered with the ADBA and when conditioned properly can win in that ring as well. Most breeders and owners out there aren't doing what the dogs were bred for anymore but that doesn't take out the dogs DNA make up and make it not an APBT. It's been many years that a dog has had to earn the name APBT to be registered with the ADBA.
> 
> I poke a lot of fun at my gimpy girl these days but when she was a lot younger and less trained she was a handful. She has been injured so she can't do what I had planned for her. That is why I am going to get a second dog. Which as you said will be a tightly bred bulldog...  And I am confident in my abilities to take on such a dog.


Oh i wasn't trying to insult your abilities or Helena. I guess for now as im about to head out (plus not really on topic anyway) i will just say i wouldn't consider her an APBT. My mentality on the breed stems from who taught me and keeping that older thought process..At least a great deal of it anyway..So i realize not many people would probably agree with my thoughts on the breed anymore..Especially post 76'. While the [] is illegal here its not every where in the world, and illegal doesn't stop the few dog men that we have left. Don't have to [] an APBT here any more but they need to be worked a great deal.

If you chose to own one someday i'm sure you can do great, however the differences in mentality, drive, intensity in what you have and an APBT is a great deal.

Anyway, back on topic


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Oh i wasn't trying to insult your abilities or Helena. I guess for now as im about to head out (plus not really on topic anyway) i will just say i wouldn't consider her an APBT. My mentality on the breed stems from who taught me and keeping that older thought process..At least a great deal of it anyway..So i realize not many people would probably agree with my thoughts on the breed anymore..Especially post 76'. While the [] is illegal here its not every where in the world, and illegal doesn't stop the few dog men that we have left. Don't have to [] an APBT here any more but they need to be worked a great deal.
> 
> If you chose to own one someday i'm sure you can do great, however the differences in mentality, drive, intensity in what you have and an APBT is a great deal.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic


I guess it just hurts my pride a lil.  I'm a pretty proud mama. haha But thank you anyway for the advice. I have thought long and hard about owning a real bulldog. Actually started looking for one in 09 but ended up starting my family instead. By the time I get one next year (fingers crossed) will be 3 years since I started wanting one. That is 3 years of planning, meeting people and breeders, weeding out the bloodlines I like and don't like. And I've been super picky haha. I've also gone to a couple shows and am going to at least 2 more this year. So I think it's good that I didn't jump and get one. I've had a great amount of time to learn.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> *The APBT isn't bred for physical standard first, this is why we can have the small variations in appearances*. DA and "gameness" are two completely different traits and unless you have personally handled each it may be tough to understand that. An "APBT" bred only for show or strictly as a pet lacks the essentials that are needed. When we are talking working dogs and game dogs, you take away the reason they exist in the first place you change the breed altogether. An "APBT" bred for show is just another AST, an "APBT" bred to be a pet is a pet bull.
> 
> ...


km is dead on. the differences in bloodlines are alot more noticable in this breed than most. thats what people like firehaz talk about mostly-bloodlines.

its gotta be tough to judge shows on this breed. you really have to take into consideration the bloodline and what it stood/stands for to properly guage a dogs worthiness of breeding.

helena is a cuty and i dont mind petbulls, it gives people a stepping stone for what, imo, should not be jumped into lightly-real apbt fire.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Megan I say this with love because I consider you a friend but...
Don't make a comment like " I guess I don't have a pit bull then" then get upset when we tell you, um yeah you don't. Hey I have petbulls too and IMO they rock just as much as my pedigree working dogs. But when you consider she lacks breed type and is not a good representation of the breed standard and she has more of the pet attitude and she is not registered, then she is what she is. No need to get sensitive over the fact she is just a pet but when you make comments like that you put yourself out there and you may not like what you hear. I think she is a fantastic dog you know that but you cannot compare her to a dog that has been bred to standard for show/working. What is wrong with calling her a petbull, that is what she is and she is proud of that! lol
I have no doubt that when you are ready you will end up with a fine dog you can show and work and for now you enjoy Helena. 

I get frustrated with you because you always throw Helena into talks where we are talking about working dogs, petbulls, APBT's and so on. You get a little defensive and why you got beat up at GD remember? remember when I told you this was your new home! lol So don't get defensive love her for what she is. I love my petbulls and I have more than a few of them!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Megan I say this with love because I consider you a friend but...
> Don't make a comment like " I guess I don't have a pit bull then" then get upset when we tell you, um yeah you don't. Hey I have petbulls too and IMO they rock just as much as my pedigree working dogs. But when you consider she lacks breed type and is not a good representation of the breed standard and she has more of the pet attitude and she is not registered, then she is what she is. No need to get sensitive over the fact she is just a pet but when you make comments like that you put yourself out there and you may not like what you hear. I think she is a fantastic dog you know that but you cannot compare her to a dog that has been bred to standard for show/working. What is wrong with calling her a petbull, that is what she is and she is proud of that! lol
> I have no doubt that when you are ready you will end up with a fine dog you can show and work and for now you enjoy Helena.
> 
> I get frustrated with you because you always throw Helena into talks where we are talking about working dogs, petbulls, APBT's and so on. You get a little defensive and why you got beat up at GD remember? remember when I told you this was your new home! lol So don't get defensive love her for what she is. I love my petbulls and I have more than a few of them!


:goodpost:

In all honesty very few people truly have an APBT, if anything the APBT still is in good hands. The problem is once it was made available we started seeing pet bulls and variations such as the American Bully which eventually (thankfully) branched off to its own. This is a good part in why when i have said pet bulls are damaging the breed, because its people who own pet bulls (not pointing at you, sgh) that do not understand the history or what they are feeding throw them in dog parks, playing with others on a constant basis, etc etc. Now i realize from this a lot of this is uneducated owners not the dogs themselves, which is very true and i do agree placing responsibility where it should be.. However what are pet bulls truly doing for the breed? While they may have their place in modern times they are not advancing in any form the breed they are "based" off of if you will.. Now i wont go into that any more as i have plenty before and this isn't the thread for it.

I too, get frustrated with a % of posting i see here when in discussion of game dogs, working dogs and other topics in sections.. I realize while many of you may see me as a knowledgable person (some not so much lol) i am still probably considered new to this site so i will tell you i mean no offense to any of this..Seriously i don't. But i see people comparing their own pet bulls (and others) to true hard mouth, game bred dogs or "honest" working dogs. Sometimes i see people trying to fit in their dog with others as if they are trying to make a claim their dogs are workers.. I realize some of this i could just be reading wrong, its known to happen but i can spot through some of that and i do see it honestly. Granted people can look at what i have and easily dismiss them as mixes and who am i to talk about this, after all PK posts lots of videos, Fh does as well and others on here have been here for quite some time so its known what they have. Now how you view me and what i have is up to you as i am not here to brag, flaunt or show how big or bag my dogs are. I'm here to hopefully benefit the community through my own experiences and knowledge. I know what i have (and what i have had over the years) and thats all that matters, my dogs get worked.

Now the reason why i say all of this about me is because i see many people labeling their mixes as this or that, most commonly i see are people labeling pet bulls, rescues etc as APBT's.. IMO that is disrespectful to dog men and the history, its disrespectful to those who have put the hard work into this breed keeping intact. Because i know what i have i can say without a doubt what i feed is bred for what and is crossed with APBT. If you truly know what you have i am not speaking towards you however if you don't know, just be honest about it. Theres nothing wrong with owning a mutt after all!

It is what it is and in the end of the day no one here owns your dogs so what anyone says shouldn't hurt your feelings as you were happy 5 minutes ago with what you own..nothing has changed.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Megan I say this with love because I consider you a friend but...
> Don't make a comment like " I guess I don't have a pit bull then" then get upset when we tell you, um yeah you don't. Hey I have petbulls too and IMO they rock just as much as my pedigree working dogs. But when you consider she lacks breed type and is not a good representation of the breed standard and she has more of the pet attitude and she is not registered, then she is what she is. No need to get sensitive over the fact she is just a pet but when you make comments like that you put yourself out there and you may not like what you hear. I think she is a fantastic dog you know that but you cannot compare her to a dog that has been bred to standard for show/working. What is wrong with calling her a petbull, that is what she is and she is proud of that! lol
> I have no doubt that when you are ready you will end up with a fine dog you can show and work and for now you enjoy Helena.
> 
> I get frustrated with you because you always throw Helena into talks where we are talking about working dogs, petbulls, APBT's and so on. You get a little defensive and why you got beat up at GD remember? remember when I told you this was your new home! lol So don't get defensive love her for what she is. I love my petbulls and I have more than a few of them!


I guess I get defensive because "pet bull" is aways such a negative term with people. And so our "pet bull" owners are always treated in a negative manner. Though I feel I do everything by the rules and be as responsible as can be.

I am just really proud of my dog I guess. I don't really remember bringing Helena into any working dog discussions. I remember posting a video of her when she was younger swinging on a rope in a working dog thread. But only because it was on like page 10 and several others had posted their pet bulls by then as well.

I know she is not this great working dog or anything but she's my girl. And I still plan to enter her in some JC show's for fun. Even though I know we probably won't win but it's still fun.

And when I made the original comment "i guess I don't have an apbt" I was just kidding around because I was meaning that Helena doesn't tear up my house because I trained her not to act that way when she was young. It took awhile but now she is a very solid dog.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

zohawn said:


> km is dead on. the differences in bloodlines are alot more noticable in this breed than most. thats what people like firehaz talk about mostly-bloodlines.
> 
> its gotta be tough to judge shows on this breed. you really have to take into consideration the bloodline and what it stood/stands for to properly guage a dogs worthiness of breeding.
> 
> helena is a cuty and i dont mind petbulls, it gives people a stepping stone for what, imo, should not be jumped into lightly-real apbt fire.


Thanks  :goodpost:


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> And when I made the original comment "i guess I don't have an apbt" I was just kidding around because I was meaning that Helena doesn't tear up my house because I trained her not to act that way when she was young. It took awhile but now she is a very solid dog.


What do you mean by this? It sounds as if you believe if you have an APBT they are wild? You can have a well trained game dog just as you can any other breed, trainability doesn't determine the difference between pet bull, APBT, etc


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

is it just me or do these dogs seem over fed? jw?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> What do you mean by this? It sounds as if you believe if you have an APBT they are wild? You can have a well trained game dog just as you can any other breed, trainability doesn't determine the difference between pet bull, APBT, etc


No I believe that they can be trained for sure, or I wouldn't be looking for one. lol I just see a lot of people talk about their pit bulls (however bred) being destructive when they don't get their exercise or get bored. I know a lot of game dog extremists don't believe in a well behaved dogs. I took a lot of flack on a game dog forum for teaching my dog to heel. I have also read that a game bred dog couldn't be kept in the house either. But I've seen that proven wrong as well.

We should really get this back on topic!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> No I believe that they can be trained for sure, or I wouldn't be looking for one. lol I just see a lot of people talk about their pit bulls (however bred) being destructive when they don't get their exercise or get bored. I know a lot of game dog extremists don't believe in a well behaved dogs. I took a lot of flack on a game dog forum for teaching my dog to heel. I have also read that a game bred dog couldn't be kept in the house either. But I've seen that proven wrong as well.
> 
> We should really get this back on topic!


Oh okay, just making sure thats what you weren't implying.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Oh okay, just making sure thats what you weren't implying.


Someone once told me that their dog ate a door though. That scared me pretty good. LOL I am talking to a breeder though that can match up a pup's personality to what I am wanting. And her dogs have nice temperaments.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> No I believe that they can be trained for sure, or I wouldn't be looking for one. lol I just see a lot of people talk about their pit bulls (however bred) being destructive when they don't get their exercise or get bored. I know a lot of game dog extremists don't believe in a well behaved dogs. I took a lot of flack on a game dog forum for teaching my dog to heel. I have also read that a game bred dog couldn't be kept in the house either. But I've seen that proven wrong as well.
> 
> We should really get this back on topic!


i have 2 dogs from game lines and one of them i would NOT keep in my house. i dont even like to let him inside for short periods of time but i still do it from time to time. im not an expert trainer but hes trained to a point. even so, when i ask him to "sit" you can see him literally quivering, just waiting to jump back up and run some more. i only let him in the house when hes been thoroughly worn out in the yard first or else he will tear things up inside, guaranteed.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> The only York dog I've seen outside their website is a dog named Veronica. She is owned by a new member here Jazzy and Veronica I think is her sn. I knew them before on another forum. Veronica is a gorgeous girl. She is not bully or overdone at all.


Thank you sweetie! And we think Helena is a gorgeous girl also!!

Veronica came from Ginny and her Dad is Buster (who I personally think is cute as a button and if Ginny will ever give up that dog I would take him in a heart beat!). Veronica is registed UKC APBT. I call her my pitter-staff; but really she is my pet bull. I don't care what she is, I love her...and she is really a completely unique little individual that defies all categories anyway.

Here she is if anyone is interested (really I couldn't just pass up an opportunity to show her off. I'm like those parents who invite you over, lock the door and then force you to sit through a 3 hour slideshow of their children lol!)

The picture that sealed the deal:









Recently (age 5) with her boyfriend Socrates:









Spreading the holiday cheer - Christmas 12/10:









Shopping last summer:









Splurging:









Posing:









One of my favorites:









I'll stop now.

I don't think I had a point...I just exploited an opportunity to post pictures of my baby lol!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics Jazzy.  <3

The site also says that those are males she owns not necessarily studs out. Buster is a handsome dog indeed.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> Thank you sweetie! And we think Helena is a gorgeous girl also!!
> 
> Veronica came from Ginny and her Dad is Buster (who I personally think is cute as a button and if Ginny will ever give up that dog I would take him in a heart beat!). Veronica is registed UKC APBT. I call her my pitter-staff; but really she is my pet bull. I don't care what she is, I love her...and she is really a completely unique little individual that defies all categories anyway.
> 
> ...


Your baby is adorable! It is definitely nothing personal with your dog concerning the comments about York kennels. I am sure you girl is just the best pet. The comments come about the purpose behind the breedings that are being done. Breeding just for pets is not always the best way to go about it.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> Your baby is adorable! It is definitely nothing personal with your dog concerning the comments about York kennels. I am sure you girl is just the best pet. The comments come about the purpose behind the breedings that are being done. Breeding just for pets is not always the best way to go about it.


I agree; and to be honest future dogs will in all likelihood be shelter dogs.

There is a long, complicated story around the reasoning that led us to end up with Veronica (that made sense at the time - and of course that damn picture didn't help!)...but I can't say I regret it, because I would never regret her and I wouldn't want to have not had_ her_. (If that makes any sense at all, lol).

I _can_ say that Ginny was very nice and very helpful and I know I could call her tomorrow with a question and she'd know exactly who I was and be happy to spend an hour on the phone with me. She was so concerned about Veronica getting off to the right start that it seemed she called me constantly in the first few weeks. I actually said to my husband, "Damn! I think this crazy lady wants her dog back"! 

I can also say Veronica has fairly bad allergies (as in sees a dermatologist and gets monthly injections); and temperment wise...wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea. She is very reactive, dog reactive and generally reactive and has fear issues. She is not an easy dog. But we love her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> I can also say Veronica has fairly bad allergies (as in sees a dermatologist and gets monthly injections); and temperment wise...wouldn't be everyone's cup of tea. She is very reactive, dog reactive and generally reactive and has fear issues. She is not an easy dog. But we love her.


This goes back to breeding dogs to just breed dogs and I am sure she is a really sweet person and cares for the dogs but lost what responsible breeding is about. I know you can get a dog with a not so great temperament even from great parents, I know it happens, but with all those issues she should be looking at what she is producing. The allergies do not surprise me and I was wondering about that because her dogs lack pigment and are really washed out. She needs to be breeding pigment back in to those washed out dogs and that also helps allergies. The blue and washed out colors can have skin issues and many breeders will bring back pigment to try and avoid that.
DA is normal but if it is fear based that is not so good.

Again I am sure she is just perfect for you but it shows what bad breeding practices can start to produce.

Not everyone will agree with what a breeder is breeding. All breeders have their own vision of what they want. Some people do not like what I produce or breed but at the end of the day it is my decision. I do think when you are not breeding with a purpose, having health or temperament issues, then you need to look at what and why you are breeding.


----------



## MasterOfAllBull (May 15, 2013)

*York dogs aren't pit bulls*

THEY ARE AMSTAFFS CROSSING. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [201720] :: AMP'S 'PURPLE RIBBON' RUCKUS.

I DISS LIKE KNOWN LIARS


----------

